# New fosters



## Avengr13 (May 27, 2012)

I never cared for GS much. Now I'm in love with my 2 new fosters. These dogs were rescued from a backyard breeder in Rockford,IL. These dogs definitely have issues but they love us and we have come through so much with them already. Since they do have many issues, I think we might end up with them for good. Josh lived in a crate for 3 years being labeled useless because he had a descended testicle. I am Josh's trusted protector. And Lucy loves us both for giving her such a good home. She was ready to be put down because she was thought to be too agressive and untreatable. She gives us kisses and love treats. Amazing what love can do!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Welcome to the board and thanks for helping out 2 dogs in need!!


----------

